# How long can you freeze a butt



## garyt (Oct 24, 2010)

How long can you keep a cryo-packed butt in the freezer and still be good, I just found one in the back of mine


----------



## eman (Oct 24, 2010)

I've had em up to a year w/ no problem.

 Thaw it and open it. You WILL know if it's bad.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 24, 2010)

I would say aybe a month. That's as long as I have ever had one in our freezer. Really you can have them in there for a long time now I year should be any harm to it like freezer burn or anything then go for it. Whats the worst thing you drfrost it and then throw it away.


----------



## deannc (Oct 24, 2010)

The USDA recommends 4-12 months for freezing.


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 24, 2010)

As long as it isn't freezer burnt I would go for it.


----------



## roksmith (Oct 25, 2010)

If it's been held at 0 F, it's safe indefinately. Safe and good quality are totally different though.


----------

